# anyone want to buy an S4?



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

That is some sickness. Hopefully they don't put an e46 interior in it. 19" wheels and I'm in. Also, they better come up with some new engines. N54 and N55 are not cutting it.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

sht looks like cadillac

blah. obviously something wrong with you


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

how about


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

That red is looking pretty good...


----------



## jayhoward (Jul 22, 2010)

wheels on the red one are butt!


----------



## galahad05 (Aug 11, 2007)

BTW, are these all renderings?


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

jayhoward said:


> wheels on the red one are butt!


HIYOOO

indeed they are.. 



galahad05 said:


> BTW, are these all renderings?


yes


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)

Meh... By the time the new 3 series is out, Audi will be close to putting out the B9. Expect a refresh in 2012 and the B9 in 2013. It's back and forth between the two. Anytime you get one, there will be something better the following year and that's why I will never stop buying cars.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I concur.



sf_loft said:


> Meh... By the time the new 3 series is out, Audi will be close to putting out the B9. Expect a refresh in 2012 and the B9 in 2013. It's back and forth between the two. Anytime you get one, there will be something better the following year and that's why I will never stop buying cars.


----------



## ukboi (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks like a contemporary Bimmer. I'm sold as long as it drives like a Bimmer.


----------



## E92Submarine (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

westwest888 said:


> That is some sickness. Hopefully they don't put an e46 interior in it. 19" wheels and I'm in. Also, they better come up with some new engines. N54 and N55 are not cutting it.


By an S4...hmmm...

I'd love too. However, I just couldn't handle the insecurity, constant justification for the purchase and excrutiatingly long prosaic posts required to be an owner.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

///M-ratedE90 said:


> By an S4...hmmm...
> 
> I'd love too. However, I just couldn't handle the insecurity, constant justification for the purchase and excrutiatingly long prosaic posts required to be an owner.


What he said


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

sf_loft said:


> Meh... By the time the new 3 series is out, Audi will be close to putting out the B9. Expect a refresh in 2012 and the B9 in 2013. It's back and forth between the two. Anytime you get one, there will be something better the following year and that's why I will never stop buying cars.


No way. The current B8 A4 was introduced in 2008. I can't see it having a 5 year product life. The B6/B7 (LCI) had a life of 8 years so a brand new model won't be out until at least 2015. The next 3 series will be here in early 2012.


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

Michael Schott said:


> No way. The current B8 A4 was introduced in 2008. I can't see it having a 5 year product life. The B6/B7 (LCI) had a life of 8 years so a brand new model won't be out until at least 2015. The next 3 series will be here in early 2012.


SFLoft, allow me to take this one...

"But, but.... (50 lines, summarized in a picture)"









:rofl:


----------



## RaceBlood (May 3, 2010)

It kinda is Honda Accord-ish to me...


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

westwest888 said:


> That is some sickness. Hopefully they don't put an e46 interior in it. 19" wheels and I'm in. Also, they better come up with some new engines. N54 and N55 are not cutting it.


Wiley E. Coyote with touch o'Mazda & wing of bat?

Hey! Whatsamatter you? JB3'll goose N54 up to par, or BMW's rumored 340 hp 'treatment.'


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

I think they went too Japanese on these...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Looks even worse than the e9x's Buick-like design.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

RaceBlood said:


> It kinda is Honda Accord-ish to me...


The first render reminds me of the last gen Acura TL with a different front end.


----------

